# Pet doors through garage firewalls



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Assuming that the door is an inswing, I've seen folks add a storm door to the garage side. You could purchase one of those with a doggy door... I don't know how practical that would be in your situation, but that's about the only thing that I can think of. There is no such thing as a fire-rated doggy door.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I am also not aware of fire-rated pet door. 

Its not about "prepping" a wall - its about "penetration" points that affect fire-ratings. 

So the concept of creating an opening for a pet (also creates a path for fire), in and of itself - affects the fire-rating of the "fire-rated wall system".

I'd suggest that you consider other penetration points that don't involve a fire-rated wall.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Also consider engine fumes. The idea is to keep those fumes out of the house. That's not going to work with a pet door. 

Put the door somewhere else.


----------

